

Recruiters: please do this - jwwest
http://giantrobotbattle.com/2012/04/26/recruiters-please-be-sincere/

======
leeny
I'm a recruiter, and I agree completely that straight copy-paste jobs are very
poor. Unfortunately, a lot of the time, there isn't necessarily enough
information available about a person to make a truly personalized message -- I
can't always look at their code/portfolio or have access to a good self-
summary.

I also refuse to spam. As such, I'm still trying to figure out a good strategy
for finding quality candidates. Some people in my field think that this is
just a numbers game, but I really hope it isn't because if it is, then spams
like the one you describe are completely justifiable.

I recently posted about this very problem to HN, and I would love your
thoughts.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3771806>

